

Authors of hyperpolyglot.org? - M_H

Does anyone know who are or how to contact the authors of hyperpolyglot? I&#x27;d wish to correct some info on their great, useful web site. Thanks.
======
anmonteiro90
[https://github.com/clarkgrubb/hyperpolyglot](https://github.com/clarkgrubb/hyperpolyglot)

------
ahazred8ta
< HYPERPOLYGLOT.ORG (atsıgn) domainsbyproxy.com > and clarkgrubb.com

